
Tesla’s Futuristic Door Handles Blamed for Death in Fiery Wreck - eplanit
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tesla-futuristic-door-handles-blamed-003450557.html
======
dv_dt
This is not ideal (model 3 handles seem like they can be manually operated
from outside). But also not a big deal - if a normal handled car was locked,
it also doesn't open from the outside. And a policeman doesn't have a way to
break a window? Or often cars in wrecks have their doors jam shut from the
impact too, that's why firemen carry jaws-of-life tools too.

~~~
trelliscoded
I agree, something here doesn't make sense. I can think of multiple objects a
typical patrol officer would have that could break the windshield.

I do think there should be built in fire suppression on high capacity lithium
ion battery packs though; jet airliners have had the same technology for quite
some time.

------
IXxXI
Tesla's stock price is up $45.00 today. They always release fake news intended
to keep the price of bitcoin and tesla contained after they trend upwards.

